
Ask HN: Amazon recruiters email me every week for hiring events, you too? - bsvalley
Do you also receive these annoying emails from Amazon recruiters every week about software engineer hiring events in Seattle?? It&#x27;s like a copy&#x2F;paste generic email that makes you feel so special. That is the worst  practice i&#x27;ve seen so far in terms of recruitement.
======
falloutx
I used to receive some in the past, but now I hardly receive it. Frequency was
usually about once a month, but I haven't received any since last year. And
then I ask my friends and coworkers and they keep saying they are getting it
quite frequently, and I am like "What have I started to do wrong?"

------
pinewurst
Send
"[https://sites.google.com/site/thefaceofamazon/"](https://sites.google.com/site/thefaceofamazon/")
back

~~~
bsvalley
I think your link is broken, here it is:

[https://sites.google.com/site/thefaceofamazon/](https://sites.google.com/site/thefaceofamazon/)

~~~
pinewurst
Thanks - quoting it apparently doesn't work right as the final quote becomes
part of the URL.

